
The Economist: Man who removed 47,000 instances of “comprised of” from Wikipedia - edward
https://twitter.com/TheEconomist/status/592576164687929345
======
greenyoda
Link to the actual article:
[http://www.economist.com/blogs/prospero/2015/04/johnson-
gram...](http://www.economist.com/blogs/prospero/2015/04/johnson-grammar)

------
zimpenfish
People really should listen to the professional grammarians and linguists
before becoming monomaniacal prescriptivists.

